# KDS Keltec Ferrari F355 GTS Restoration Part One



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

*Hi Guys,

I thought I make the most of this strange situation/opportunity while we are all in the coronavirus lockdown to compile the Very comprehensive Ferrari F355 thread.

This thread will be a very long in-depth thread of the full restoration that we carried out a few years back on this Ferrari F355 GTS. 
Hopefully will help with those detailing blues and kill a few hours while reading through it too.

PART ONE The before and inspection photos.

So let's have a look. 
From a standard to long-distance, the Ferrari looked great for its age ( built-in 1997) as can be seen in the next photos.* 












*Before we take on any of our Paintwork/restoration projects, we carry out a detailed inspection, reasons for this are,

1.	Price the job correctly. 
2.	Sourcing parts in readiness for the task (time scales and delays in sourcing parts) can be an issue with progress.
3.	Estimating time scales 
4.	Highlight areas of different with various severity of defects, (allows us to prioritise) 
5.	Documentation for future reference (this thread is a perfect example)

Let's start with a few of the exterior bodywork inspection/before photos. These will help highlight the five bullet points above.*






















*As you will be able to see the only way to transform most of what we identified on the bodywork will be through a restoration process of the vehicle body.
We had plans to make the factory panel gaps fit and finish even better than when it was brand new more to come on that later.
Yes, I sure you could touch in a few bits and bobs and then give it a machine polish to improve it. But my brief here was to make it the best as possible.

Here is the set of inspection/before photos for the interior. 
On a similar theme, you can see again that really for a classic hand made Ferrari is in good order when you consider its age, but will benefit for an overhaul of the interior too. *


























*Here is the inspection/before photos of the underneath of the Ferrari. 
I know it looks like I am repeating myself here, but the underside is in good order considering its age, you have to laugh at the public think Italian supercars rust away.
*






























*That concludes part one the inspection/before section. 
Many thanks for reading any question, fire away.

Part Two can be found below.:thumb:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419841

Part Three can be found below.:thumb:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420020

Part Four can be found below :thumb:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420272

Regards Kelly Harris *

*Website -* www.kdskeltec.co.uk

*Youtube -* https://www.youtube.com/user/kdskeltectv

*Facebook -* https://www.facebook.com/KDSKeltec

*Instagram -* https://www.instagram.com/kdskeltec/


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

Now This is going to be epic 

Thanks for taking the time to load this up and I look forward to this series.
Knowing How good K.D.S is, I cant wait to see the the end result and the journey to get there.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Great stuff can't wait for this.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Sub'd, this will be epic :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

This is going to be brilliant!

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I love these threads Kelly, looking forward to the next part!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice thread Kelly

I'm just about to click on Part Two


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice work Kelly.


----------



## NRDetailing (Jul 9, 2018)

Massiveeeeeee


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ghosty said:


> Now This is going to be epic
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to load this up and I look forward to this series.
> Knowing How good K.D.S is, I cant wait to see the the end result and the journey to get there.


Thanks, slowly posting up each chapter. 
Very long confusing task to write when the work was completed 3 years ago and such a lot of work was undertaken over a continuous 6-month period.

Kelly


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

nice job


----------

